# who do you recomend?



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im not going to ask what bow what arrows what this what that... i plan to go shoot the bear charge here in the next few days to weeks. my gf is buying me my first bow for my birthday... im just wondering, of the 3 major "big box" stores, who you would trust more, to set up a new bow hunter, completely dumb to the process of buying and outfitting his first bow (hey, im a duck hunter ok lol) im looking into the bear charge RTH package... my limit is $400 on the bow... ill be fronting the cash for the arrows and broad heads... i guess ill just ask one gear question :lol: what do you recommend for the hunting arrow shafts, and how many... as well as the practice arrows (ill assume you want to practice w the same make up as far as arrows go, but obviously not practice w the ACTUAL arrows i will be hunting w/?) 

if this is a redundant post i missed in my search, delete and forgive me, i dont have alot of time w 60 hr work weeks and my own business to run after that.

thanks gang.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

I think you would be doing yourself a favor by going to a local bow shop instead. I have always had better, more knowledgeable service there than at the "box" stores, not saying you can't get the same at those places. my.02


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

dooman said:


> I think you would be doing yourself a favor by going to a local bow shop instead. I have always had better, more knowledgeable service there than at the "box" stores, not saying you can't get the same at those places. my.02


 couldnt agree more but would also like to add that the actual arrows you plan to hunt with need to be shot. You need to know if the arrow your using to hunt with flies true imo.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

I personally was happy with Bass Pro, which is a big box store with people dedicate to the archery section, so I think their people are more likely to be knowlegable. In terms of arrow, it sounds like you don't have the time for constant tweaking like I think a lot of guys on here like to do. I would recommend getting a dozen for not a lot more money ($60). It allows you to lose a few and still keep the same set-up, instead of adjusting to a new arrow after you lose a few.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Neil,
Come see me at the Utica Gander store I'm behind the archery counter 9-5 Saturday. Victory, Goldtip or the Beman ICS in the correct spine will do you just fine.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Neil, do yourself a favor and go to a recommended mom and pop store. Some carry used and trade-in's that can save you a lot of cash. After having the experiance of having someone that truely knows what they're doing set it up you will have a much more enjoyable and less dissapointing experiences. 

I'm sure there may be one closer to you but if your up for a road trip I'd recommend Ken and the guy's at KD's in Waterford.


----------



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

Neil welcome to a great activity! Help Yourself by going to a pro shop in your area. 454 will not steer you wrong ,but your chances of finding knowledgeable help at most box stores are pretty dim. Im sure the guys on this site can get you to the closest one to your home.

Dan


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

What will your draw weight and length be, if you already know? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

And just out of curiosity what's wrong with the "big box stores" ? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BackStrap Griller (May 6, 2011)

I always go to a local archery store, that's what I would recommend. As far as arrow I love Goldtips. I always # my arrows with a marker on the fletchings and shoot them all, then log each shot and use the top three that I shoot the best during practice to hunt with.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

neil duffey said:


> what do you recommend for the hunting arrow shafts, and how many... as well as the practice arrows (ill assume you want to practice w the same make up as far as arrows go, but obviously not practice w the ACTUAL arrows i will be hunting w/?)
> 
> .


I prefer Goldtips..
I hunt with the same arrows I practice with..As long as I haven't stuck it the dirt I will sharpen and use the same head I use for practice..
I cant really recommend a store or pro shop because they have all left a sour taste in mouth so I now take it to "DIY Archery" in the backyard..


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

roo said:


> And just out of curiosity what's wrong with the "big box stores" ?
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Most of the bad rap Box stores get is well deserved. Unless it is this time of the year you never know who or if ANYONE will be behind the counter. I personally pride myself in doing what is right for my customers and always go the extra mile with hands on work as well as a little advice and coaching. In Neil's/my area you have Tim a MOR, Jim at MJC or a box store. Pretty sad that this is all we have in the metro Macomb area. The guys up at Full Quiver are pretty good but it is a drive, the range is well worth the trip.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The Charge is not a bad starter set up for $400. Basically all set to go, maybe add a kisser just to get your anchor more consistent. Get a 50-60 pounder you don't need major poundage. Even a duck hunter can shoot well when fitted correctly.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

454 are you in there every saturday? this sat is shot, ill be in metamora from 9 to 4 redoing all 30 dz of my decoys, and preping 3 boats for the coming waterfowl season... then im having people over my house around 5. im out of work after 415 m-f... you there any other days? and also pm me your name, i always feel odd calling people by their sn, in person. you cant miss me, im the guy w the huge ears.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Take a hour and drive up to Hicks in Clio. Great shop! Guys behind the tools have been there for years. Helpful from the newbie to pro. Bowtech, Hoyt to name 2. Good deals if you want new or used. Local shops is the way to go imo. Ebay is great also. Just got my new Bowtech on Ebay for a steal. Shoot some then see what you can get it for on the web.


----------



## Backwoods01 (Aug 15, 2007)

I always use what use to be starlight archery now called the hunters den it is right off m24 in lapeer. Tom that works in there is a good guy I buy all my stuff from him. As for the arrows I would go with goldtip 5575 hunter or the new velocity goldtip

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Backwoods01 said:


> I always use what use to be starlight archery now called the hunters den it is right off m24 in lapeer. Tom that works in there is a good guy I buy all my stuff from him. As for the arrows I would go with goldtip 5575 hunter or the new velocity goldtip
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Absolutely, I worked with Tom before he worked at Starlight, I have`nt been in there since the new guys bought it but if the old guys are there it should be good. Neil if you come up this way drop me a line, I`m only a few minutes north of there.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

While I would agree with a lot of the sentiment posted above concerning big box stores vs pro shops there is one issue.

The OP said that he is set on the Bear Charge in terms of the bow he is getting. Many small shops that are Bear dealers do not have many (if any) Bears hanging in the showroom but are able to order them for you. 

I can pretty much guarantee that the OP could go to Bass Pro and grab one off the rack, take a few shots and then get it set up and be at home with his new bow in a few hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

smokeyDan said:


> Neil welcome to a great activity! Help Yourself by going to a pro shop in your area. 454 will not steer you wrong ,but your chances of finding knowledgeable help at most box stores are pretty dim. Im sure the guys on this site can get you to the closest one to your home.
> 
> Dan



Every time I go to a big box store I hear a 16 year old kid feeding the biggest line of crap to an unsuspecting soul. A lot of these guys are not archers nor do they know anything about archery. 

Case in point...I used to work at a large sporting goods store. I worked in the Field & Stream department. Occasionally I would have to drill bowling balls or re string a tennis racket. To this day I have no idea how to do either of those things properly. I got no training, I had no source for info, and I had no clue. But my boss told me to due it, and I did. 

I'm sure there are very knowledgeable people sprinkled in with the clueless...but is it worth the risk?

Good Luck,
Ben


----------



## single shot (Nov 18, 2004)

Neil,
Take the opportunity to see dan at the Utica Gander Mountain. I had him work on my cross bow and he definitely knows whats what he's doing. He doesn't fit the stereotype big box store employee description. Get there early he's in high demand, you won't regret it. 

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The pleasure was all mine Mike! Make sure you kill something with it so I can be successful vicariously this season....


----------

